# Basement converted to aquarium...



## Ricq (May 9, 2006)

Ok folks, help my failing memory. I remember reading (here? TPT?) posts about a fellow in Canada who converted his basement floor to ceiling into one big tank. Please help me find that thread...

Thanks.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Ricq said:


> Ok folks, help my failing memory. I remember reading (here? TPT?) posts about a fellow in Canada who converted his basement floor to ceiling into one big tank. Please help me find that thread...
> 
> Thanks.


http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8952

This one?


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

wow, that's just nuts. Very cool, but nuts. I bet he could have put a whole clan of kids through college with what he spent on that.

I hope he charges admission to cover upkeep costs!


----------



## Ricq (May 9, 2006)

Raul-7 said:


> http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8952
> 
> This one?


YES! Thanks much.


----------



## JG06 (Nov 5, 2006)

I'd do it if I could afford to set it up and pay someone else to maintain it. I'd love to have my own private aquarium to sit and watch.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 18, 2006)

lol...

to bad there are no decent pics


----------



## black_lung (Dec 19, 2006)

but..but where are the plants?! lol
yes, I am just a tad jealous now. man, the thought of 10,000 gallon water changes a week certainly makes our 50% weekly changes seem like nothing


----------

